# Federal Judge Overturns CA's AR15 Ban



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't know what this will mean long term, but good for the short term. Part of the Judges reasoning below....His reasoning is spot on.

his case is not about extraordinary weapons lying at the outer limits of Second Amendment protection. The banned “assault weapons” are not bazookas, howitzers, or machineguns. Those arms are dangerous and solely useful for military purposes. Instead, the firearms deemed “assault weapons” are fairly ordinary, popular, modern rifles. This is an average case about average guns used in average ways for average purposes. One is to be forgiven if one is persuaded by news media and others that the nation is awash with murderous AR-15 assault rifles. The facts, however, do not support this hyperbole, and facts matter. Federal Bureau of Investigation murder statistics do not track assault rifles, but they do show that killing by knife attack is far more common than murder by any kind of rifle. In California, murder by knife occurs seven times more often than murder by rifle. For example, according to F.B.I. statistics for 2019, California saw 252 people murdered with a knife, while 34 people were killed with some type of rifle – not necessarily an AR-15. A Californian is three times more likely to be murdered by an attacker’s bare hands, fists, or feet, than by his rifle.In 2018, the statistics were even more lopsided as California saw only 24 murders by some type of rifle. The same pattern can be observed across the nation.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe there is hope..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Still needs to be said: Bazookas, howitzers and machine guns are still 'arms'. IMHO, if an American citizen wanted to own a CVB-class aircraft carrier (replete with complete escort group), 2A protects their right to get it.... so long as said citizen can afford it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I was twisted in both directions for *RedLion*. For one, I know that criminals use the same firearms as carried by United States Marines. In fact, my father-in-law was a Pacific officer in the United States Marines. BTW, he had to share a Ka-Bar among four other Marines.

Knowing that, I want the Marines to have the best. Then again, isn't a common thug often the recipient of that same Ka-Bar? And if I find such a dangerous human aspect of modern society, isn't it odd that I might have to end his life with such a similar deterrent?

(BTW, I finally found an "item" which is easy to hide but savage to use. You can now call me "Sir.")

Earlier in our older debates I discussed the use of weapons amongst the citizenry. Now fatal weapons can be garnered by any kid with access to his father's military collection and house-key. Having said that, I will still drop the front sight on even a child interloper. His firearm will certainly kill despite his insignificant age...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Is a start, but it is only a stay for 30 days, from waht I read.
9th Circuit will get it, and overturn. Then 6 years down the road, scotus might review it.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Still needs to be said: Bazookas, howitzers and machine guns are still 'arms'. IMHO, if an American citizen wanted to own a CVB-class aircraft carrier (replete with complete escort group), 2A protects their right to get it.... so long as said citizen can afford it.


I read somewhere that the judge was a Bush appointee. This is about the best we can expect of a Bush appointee. I'm content with it as solid progress. 

<me reading armslist on how to get that aircraft carrier>



Steve40th said:


> Is a start, but it is only a stay for 30 days, from waht I read.
> 9th Circuit will get it, and overturn. Then 6 years down the road, scotus might review it.


Don't be so sure about that. Trump appointed several 9th circuit judges. 









Trump has flipped the 9th Circuit — and some new judges are causing a 'shock wave'


Ten new judges in 3 years have turned the federal appeals court far more conservative than it has been in decades. And the full effect hasn't hit yet, judges say.




www.latimes.com


----------

